# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  ενισχυτης για ακουστικα,

## stelios_a

ψαχνω καποιο κυκλωμα για ενισχυτη ακουστικων. βρηκα κανα δυο αλλα ηταν με τρανζιστορ, 

θα προτημουσα καποιο με ic

----------


## giannhsb

Αξιοπιστο, δοκιμασμένο σχετικα δυνατό και ευκολο!
jrc4558D ενισχυτησ ακουσ&#.jpg

Εξίσου καλό και σε μονοφωνική λειτουργία αρκετά πιο δυνατό το παρακάτω, όμως δύσκολα θα βρείς το TDA
ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΚΟ&#93.gif

----------

